# News from Earl Bonovich!



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

We've heard from Earl and he wanted you all to know where he is and what he's doing...



The Duke of Earl said:


> Basically...
> 
> You can tell everyone that I have joined DirecTV...
> That I will be working in Software Development...
> ...


It's great to hear that Earl's doing well and that we may hear from him again!

*Please Note*: Earl is not an "official" contact for DBSTalk or any other forum board. All formal contacts are the same as before and Earl is not stepping into that role.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I knew it!

Congrats Early, you lucky son of a ...

I'd LOVE to work for D* - I think they are a great company. I wish I could convince them to let me do some telecommute marketing for them.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

Good for him, I hope it works out for him!!!


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow, very cool. Congrats to him. Hopefully his expereince will guide the development team in the right direction. 

Hey Earl... DLB's baby!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Congrats Earl. Very cool.


----------



## netconcepts (Jan 20, 2007)

Did you intend to broadcast Earl's new screen name?


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

thats great for him, i guess say hello to DLB.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

> Did you intend to broadcast Earl's new screen name?


As discussed, Earl has retired from forum life. You won't see him posting here or on any other satellite or consumer electronics forum.


----------



## ITrot (Aug 14, 2006)

Lets start a pool.... who's the next mod to be snatched by D*? 

I'll vote Tom.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

finally I'll be able to MRV my DLB over IP while being LZY 
let him know we say Hi back please.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Good for Earl, DirecTV and all of us!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks Doug for sharing. Very kewl for Earl...I'm certain he'll make a huge impact on what they are doing. I can't wait to feel the results.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Now our software will get better than Tivo!!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting Doug. It's great to hear from Earl... Hopefully more updates will follow!


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Congrats again to Earl. Wonder if he will be able to slip some hints to the mods about future software plans?


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

good for Earl. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Congratulations Earl! How everything works out well and have fun!  :goodjob:


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Congrats, Earl. :up:


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations Earl. Obviously we all hope it works out for you.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Congrats, Earl!
You have achieved the dream of many a CE'r:goodjob:


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Glad to hear it. Congrats and thanks for the update!


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Our loss is definitely DirecTV's gain.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

As you can imagine, I'm very happy for Earl and DIRECTV. Talk about a win-win situation! 

Congratulations Earl and DIRECTV! I know you'll be very happy.

Our loss here is a huge gain for all DIRECTV customers.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

ITrot said:


> Lets start a pool.... who's the next mod to be snatched by D*?
> 
> I'll vote Tom.


I think it is more like ascension.:lol:


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the update Doug.
It is good to hear from Earl again indeed. 
Congrats on the job and the very best of luck with it Earl.


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

Congrats Earl! Have a lot of fun


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

Congrats Earl. Does this mean we will finally get DLB with Earl in the software dept??:lol:


----------



## NCMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations Earl!
I guess the next question would be did he stay in Chicago or move to LA?


----------



## tiger2005 (Sep 23, 2006)

Congrats, Earl! Its good to hear some news about your new career. Hope all goes well and keep us posted!


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

Well thats got to be a good thing.

To the tune of the Beverly Hillbillies:



> Well the first thing you know ol' Earl's a developer,
> Kinfolk said Earl move away from there
> Said Californy is the place you ought to go
> So they loaded up the truck and moved to El Segundo


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

Congratulations Earl!!!!


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

NCMAT said:


> Congratulations Earl!
> I guess the next question would be did he stay in Chicago or move to LA?


That was exactly what I was wondering also did he leave Chicago and move to El Segundo, California?


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm sure many good things will come of this !! Congrats Earl


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

It's great to hear from Earl. That is what I thought that he was going to work for Directv. That is a HUGE gain for Directv! Good Luck and hope we hear from you soon. Keep up the great work you did here.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Many congratulations Earl;

Though I’m obviously not expecting you to lead a revolution at DirecTV (I mean, you are only one person  ). And I know you are under a ton of NDAs. But it is nevertheless a huge plus for us to have you there in the thick of things.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

bhelton71 said:


> Well thats got to be a good thing.
> 
> To the tune of the Beverly Hillbillies:
> 
> ...


Or how about to the theme of the Jeffersons:



> Well Earl's movin on up,
> To the West Coast.
> To work with Satellites in the sky.
> Movin on up
> ...


Congrats Earl good for you!


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## Zepes (Dec 27, 2007)

Congrats DirecTV! :joy: 

and Earl


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Now we have one of 'us' on the inside.

Hopefully Earl will be joining the DLB team, or something better than DLB team.


----------



## Mocco71 (Jan 13, 2007)

Maybe Earl can keep take up a dual role and watch over those CSR's


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Glad to hear about the new gig, just hope you don't have to move to LA 

Enjoy the employee discount, with all your hardware you could use it.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

That's just awesome news.....
Way to go Earl.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks Doug for the update and congrats Earl!


----------



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

Congrats Earl, I'm glad your with D*. When you didn't tell us where you were going, I thought you might have gone to the darkside (Dish)..... or the even darker side (comcast) :lol: Thankgoodness you went with the good guys!! :biggrin:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

congrats earl, im glad that you ar doing something that you like and care about.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

ATARI said:


> Now we have one of 'us' on the inside.
> 
> Hopefully Earl will be joining the DLB team, or something better than DLB team.


Earl is probably working on the super secret next generation rcvr that projects 3 dimentional television.


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

Talk about the local boy making good! 

Congratulations Earl.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Interesting news indeed.

This will surely means we'll now get 3-4 CE's per week....  :lol: 

Code away Earl!


----------



## bruinfever (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow!! Talk about a silver lining!! If there's any company we should lose Earl to it would be DIRECTV!! Congrats Earl!!!
:dance01: :icon_da: :icon_kiff :joy:


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

bruinfever said:


> Wow!! Talk about a silver lining!! If there's any company we should lose Earl to it would be DIRECTV!! Congrats Earl!!!
> :dance01: :icon_da: :icon_kiff :joy:


a sneak peak at Earl's project (3D tv)


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> We've heard from Earl and he wanted you all to know where he is and what he's doing...
> 
> It's great to hear that Earl's doing well and that we may hear from him again!
> 
> *Please Note*: Earl is not an "official" contact for DBSTalk or any other forum board. All formal contacts are the same as before and Earl is not stepping into that role.


Earl is working on MRV


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Hopefully Earl can bring the same energy and enthusiasm to DirecTV that he brought to his work supporting their products on the forums. It's a tough transition he's going to try and make.

I wish him all the best.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

curt8403 said:


> a sneak peak at Earl's project (3D tv)


For a minute....I thought...............never mind... :lol:


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Tom Robertson said:


> As you can imagine, I'm very happy for Earl and DIRECTV. Talk about a win-win situation!
> 
> Congratulations Earl and DIRECTV! I know you'll be very happy.
> 
> ...


Since we ARE D* customers, our loss in one place is a gain in another! Wonderful news for all of us!


----------



## diggerg56 (Sep 26, 2007)

Dear Earl-
Please make out software perfect!

Signed,
Every HR20 & HR21 produced to date.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

curt8403 said:


> a sneak peak at Earl's project (3D tv)


Dude .. That is Earl! :grin:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Dude .. That is Earl! :grin:


Avoided that in Post #53....

Thanks for filling in. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

Congrats Earl. 
Directv has gained a valuable asset.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

Congratulations Earl!!


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Congratulations Earl.

Congratulations to DirecTV for being bright enough to hire someone who understands customer questions. Another plus.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I believe I will look forward to software that is distinctly improved!!!

Couldn't happen to a better guy!!


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Way to go, Earl.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I can completely, totally guarantee that Earl was not in the employ of DIRECTV until this week. People have tracked him down to his previous employer. (Otherwise that would be known as stalking, btw.)  

Did Earl do a lot of work for DIRECTV? Sure, everyone here participating in the field trials and CEs are working "for" DIRECTV. In exchange we get to watch the products grow, improve, and have some fun. 

And the moderators work very hard for DBStalk, the great members here, and DIRECTV. That said, while I am greatly compensated for my work, said compensation is not financial--I work hard for the joy of helping people. The thanks and compliments are my compensation. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

All I can say is that in my heart, I hoped working for DIRECTV would have been the next chapter in Earl's life, and I'm glad it is. 

Earl - May your book never run out of chapters.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Way to go Earl!!! You are lucky, and if they are in need of a my services, I'll be happy to join as well. I'm great at giving my opinions on any and every thing!


----------



## gslater (Aug 5, 2007)

Congratulations Earl. This certainly has to be exciting for you. It's exciting for us to know that someone in the "trenches" can help guide development. It can only be good for DirecTV also. There certainly are no losers in this deal - only winners.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Wishlist to Earl-


DLB's

Fix censorship issues on HotPass

MPEG4 HD TiVo with a 1TB drive

1 free HDDVR upgrade per year free or many other credits on my account

All channels in HD

Bring back Brett Favre


Thanks Earl----You the Man!!!!!!!!!!!
Good luck!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Thank you for sharing with us Earl. Good luck on the new job and whatever opportunities it may bring you and your family.

Carl


----------



## marksman (Dec 23, 2006)

Always knew he was a plant!


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

So where will CE info come from now?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

vurbano said:


> So where will CE info come from now?


Same source as before (within DirecTV). Different messenger (Tom or Doug or Stuart or Michael).

Carl


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Pretty cool to hear about Earl.

Good luck and have fun.

Mike


----------



## jclarke9999 (Feb 10, 2007)

Give my congrats back to Earl. Good for him!


----------



## MikeP (Mar 15, 2003)

Congrats Earl! Way to go!!


----------



## snork (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow. That's the best news possible for us.
Thanks for the news.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats Earl, good luck with the new gig.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> I can completely, totally guarantee that Earl was not in the employ of DIRECTV until this week.


Me too  In fact, I spoke on the phone today with someone from DIRECTV about this very subject.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

Perhaps we'll be able to see Earl at a future CES?

This is very good for him and for us.

Way to go DirecTV. Smart hire!


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

loudo said:


> Our loss is definitely DirecTV's gain.


Our gain as well considering he's still looking in on us from time to time.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Whoa! Working directly for DirecTV!! Ha ha!

Tell Earl they could also use him in PR for he has always been a staunch supporter of DirecTV products and services.

I wonder if he is moving to El Segundo, CA??


----------



## davidpo (Apr 6, 2006)

congrats to earl!!!

I guess hes going to be doing db programming unless he does have experience programming stb's.


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

Earl it is very nice to hear from you and to know that you did go to Directv. Congratulations on this new venture. I am sure that you will do well there


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Congratulations to both Earl and DirecTV!!!!


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

Congrats Earl I hope you enjoy your new job at Directv I know you will do well.


----------



## jakimj (Jan 19, 2007)

Smart move by D*

The Cafe downstairs in El Segundo has a mean breakfast Quesadilla, and a pretty good Latte.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

It's hard to come up with anything to say that hasn't already been said............but WAY TO GO Earl!!!!!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Earl many congrats. I know you will do an exceptional job at Direct TV just like you did at DBS Talk. Thanks for keeping in touch.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Send him our congratulations and again thank him for all that he has done for the DTV community.

Bob


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

So he had to give up beautiful Chicago for California? How awful for him


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

ProfLonghair said:


> So he had to give up beautiful Chicago for California? How awful for him


exchanged wind for random movements of the earth.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Way to go Earl, 

Remember please do not try to find or report that Earl posted here. At some companies you can get fired for posting on a public site with out permission if your a publicly traded company. We dont want to get him in trouble.

Now earl, go get us all MRV (multi room viewing) !


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Me too  In fact, I spoke on the phone today with someone from DIRECTV about this very subject.


Awesome - Earl used you as a reference - you did give him a good one I hope ? :lol:


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

scottchez said:


> Way to go Earl,
> 
> Remember please do not try to find or report that Earl posted here. At some companies you can get fired for posting on a public site with out permission if your a publicly traded company. We dont want to get him in trouble.
> 
> Now earl, go get us all MRV (multi room viewing) !


there is no proof that Earl posted.. it appears that it was a private message, and may not have even been a private post. it is just reported that Earl said......


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

bhelton71 said:


> Awesome - Earl used you as a reference - you did give him a good one I hope ? :lol:


I'm sure that DIRECTV is a wonderful place to work, but I'm happy where I am and it's the forum life for me ..


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Awesome information all around. Like many I assumed that he went to DirecTV, but it is very nice to see stated on the forum.

I think it is a win-win-win-win. DirecTV, Earl, the cutomers, and the mods really have an insider now.

Best wishes Earl!


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I'm sure that DIRECTV is a wonderful place to work, but I'm happy where I am and it's the forum life for me ..


And now we know why you're a "Goofy IT Guy"


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

So I wonder what issues we should post/send directly to earl... kind of like we do for satelliteracer....


----------



## Grotto (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations, Earl! When my HR-20's Daily Fortune said something about being trapped in an HR-20 and can't get out, for some reason I thought of you. Best wishes always.

Gary


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> So I wonder what issues we should post/send directly to earl... kind of like we do for satelliteracer....


Technically I would say no issues directly to Earl, SatelliteRacer is just a very powerful well connected customer from what I understand.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Congratulations Earl!.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the update! Good news indeed!


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Why am I not surprised?

And I'd really doubt that Earl has to move to Los Angeles. I bet they have a desk for him in an office somewhere in Chicago, probably even in the 'burbs and easy for him to get to.

Congrats, Earl. We couldn't have a better advocate than you in place.

I bet your life is more peaceful without 28,000 posts to us bozos.


----------



## ahintz (Jan 14, 2007)

Congrats Earl! Not surprised that you ended up with DirecTV. All the best in the new job!

--Andrew


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Good deal for Earl. Thanks for the news.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

No surprise at all.

Now, when I run into a bug on one of my DVRs, I know exactly who to blame! :lol: Especially if it's a misspelling of there word "were."


----------



## snickerrrrs (Jan 20, 2007)

Now I understand why he started dissing Tivo so much. How many people dumped their Directivos on Earl's "unbiased" reviews? Who knows how long he's been shilling for Directv. It's called disclosure Earl. When you have a vested interest in promoting a certain product or company and don't disclose it; you are misleading the very forum users you are claiming to help. Like I said... good riddance.  

PS: what kind of person writes his life story in a public help forum? Maybe you could use some actual human friends to talk to... not just virtual.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

And now, back to our regularly scheduled thread...

Congrats to Earl, I hope they are paying him tons of money. It's obvious he is worth it.


----------



## sraider (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats Earl


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Whoa! Working directly for DirecTV!! Ha ha!
> 
> Tell Earl they could also use him in PR for he has always been a staunch supporter of DirecTV products and services.
> 
> I wonder if he is moving to El Segundo, CA??


Not quite. While DirecTV has all kinds of really cool places offices. Be-it there outsourced offices across the nation (SiTEL, Convergys, Matrixx, Clientlogic, NEW), there in-house offices (Oklahoma, Colorado, Missouri, Alabama). They also have broadcast centers in California and Denver. I dont know where there R&D's are, but im sure that Earl has choices. Isnt El Segundo the PO Box anyway?


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

Good luck Earl!

Now, can you please show DirecTV the light on DLB?? 

Thank you.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

CJTE said:


> Isnt El Segundo the PO Box anyway?


 Oh my Earl is working in a PO Box now!


----------



## hanniable (Aug 26, 2007)

YYaaa I figured he would be actually working for the big D. Well congratulation's Earl on you new job. Hope it gives you time to spend with you family.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

ATARI said:


> Now we have one of 'us' on the inside.
> 
> Hopefully Earl will be joining the DLB team, or something better than DLB team.


Well you assume (and I can even see Earl saying this) that the people currently working on the receivers ane not "like us" now. I am sure they are all techno geeks in their own right and try to do the best they can even if they do screw up from time to time.

Anyway, Congrats to Earl! Now I know who to blame when I get a blank recording!


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

codespy said:


> Wishlist to Earl-
> 
> DLB's
> 
> ...


I can't believe it took 67 posts before the wish list started.. Not even Earl will be able to do anything about Brett (why would you?).

Earl....

Stand by for action. Everyone is patting you on the back now (so I'm I by the way! Congrats!) Just wait a few months...

You'll end up being "That guy Earl", he's writing the code, I just can believe this new code for <insert receiver model number and release here> doesn't work right/the way I want it to/the way I think it should.

There are some that will forget the past. There are some that will remember the past. But either way, since you now work for DirecTV, it will be "What have you done for me lately?":bang

It's good to know you are there, even though we don't know exactly what your are doing. Keep up the good work.


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

Congrats Earl!!! 

I'll bet Mrs. Earl is happy also!  Regular hours, etc....


----------



## mikepax (Nov 11, 2005)

Congratulations Earl!! Now we will get things done faster for us. Thanks!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> ... :lol: Especially if it's a misspelling of there word "were."


Something just looks wrong about that sentence


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

snickerrrrs said:


> Now I understand why he started dissing Tivo so much. How many people dumped their Directivos on Earl's "unbiased" reviews? Who knows how long he's been shilling for Directv. It's called disclosure Earl. When you have a vested interest in promoting a certain product or company and don't disclose it; you are misleading the very forum users you are claiming to help. Like I said... good riddance.
> 
> PS: what kind of person writes his life story in a public help forum? Maybe you could use some actual human friends to talk to... not just virtual.


Everyone's opinion is welcome. Yours just happens to be wrong.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Plus, pretty brave, snickerrrrs, taking a shot at a guy who won't respond.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

snickerrrrs said:


> Now I understand why he started dissing Tivo so much. How many people dumped their Directivos on Earl's "unbiased" reviews? Who knows how long he's been shilling for Directv. It's called disclosure Earl. When you have a vested interest in promoting a certain product or company and don't disclose it; you are misleading the very forum users you are claiming to help. Like I said... good riddance.
> 
> PS: what kind of person writes his life story in a public help forum? Maybe you could use some actual human friends to talk to... not just virtual.


:nono2: :nono2: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Something just looks wrong about that sentence


Completely unintentional, but fitting.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

<_sniff, sniff_>So our boy has made good!<_sniff_>:joy:

I wonder if a future CE Easter Egg will have a function that randomly misspells network names? :lol:


----------



## qlanus (Sep 22, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> No surprise at all.
> 
> Now, when I run into a bug on one of my DVRs, I know exactly who to blame! :lol: Especially if it's a misspelling of there word "were."


Congrats Earl!

Is it true that your new role will be Chief Editor of Documentation - spell-check division? OMG!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

snickerrrrs said:


> Now I understand why he started dissing Tivo so much. How many people dumped their Directivos on Earl's "unbiased" reviews? Who knows how long he's been shilling for Directv. It's called disclosure Earl. When you have a vested interest in promoting a certain product or company and don't disclose it; you are misleading the very forum users you are claiming to help. Like I said... good riddance.
> 
> PS: what kind of person writes his life story in a public help forum? Maybe you could use some actual human friends to talk to... not just virtual.


Pretty brave and very disrespectful.. The first word that came to my mind when I read this post was "Good Riddance to you". :nono2:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

:backtotop please, this is all about how cool it is that Earl's working for DIRECTV, not how uncool it is to bash a current or former member of this site.


----------



## tiger2005 (Sep 23, 2006)

CJTE said:


> Not quite. While DirecTV has all kinds of really cool places offices. Be-it there outsourced offices across the nation (SiTEL, Convergys, Matrixx, Clientlogic, NEW), there in-house offices (Oklahoma, Colorado, Missouri, Alabama). They also have broadcast centers in California and Denver. I dont know where there R&D's are, but im sure that Earl has choices. Isnt El Segundo the PO Box anyway?


Plus, with software development there's no real reason why he couldn't work from home.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Congratulations Earl. DirecTv has chosen wisely.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Newshawk said:


> <_sniff, sniff_>So our boy has made good!<_sniff_>:joy:
> 
> I wonder if a future CE Easter Egg will have a function that randomly misspells network names? :lol:


Now that's funny right there....:lol: :grin:


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Newshawk said:


> <_sniff, sniff_>So our boy has made good!<_sniff_>:joy:
> 
> I wonder if a future CE Easter Egg will have a function that randomly misspells network names? :lol:


It's comming... :lol:


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

tiger2005 said:


> Plus, with software development there's no real reason why he couldn't work from home.


Absolutely. The teleworking trend is huge, especially in IT. And there's no reason it shouldn't be. Tangible benefits both for the employee and the employer. I love it!

On a different note - Earl - glad to hear this news. You deserve it. Some great folks out at DirecTV - they work extremely hard to make sure all of us stay entertained!


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

snickerrrrs said:


> Now I understand why he started dissing Tivo so much. How many people dumped their Directivos on Earl's "unbiased" reviews? Who knows how long he's been shilling for Directv. It's called disclosure Earl. When you have a vested interest in promoting a certain product or company and don't disclose it; you are misleading the very forum users you are claiming to help. Like I said... good riddance.
> 
> PS: what kind of person writes his life story in a public help forum? Maybe you could use some actual human friends to talk to... not just virtual.


The only valid point I take from this is the disclosure line
the rest gets a little too personal and mean,
uncalled for

I hate to admit it though, but that is indeed a good hypothetical point.
I am not pointing a finger at Earl, or complaining
I love my HR20, and I am a happy camper here
BUT
Disclosure is an important and ethical foundation of any forum, or discussion
online or otherwise

I just we all adhere to the highest ethical standards here

oh and,

GO GET EM EARL!
congratulations!


----------



## compac (Oct 6, 2006)

All of these comments are like ... He's gone to a better place... and I don't mean Calif. :::engel07: !Devil_lol

now lets see if he'll tell us the secret 800 # direct to a CSR that knows what they are talking about.



diggerg56 said:


> Dear Earl-
> Please make our software perfect!
> 
> Signed,
> Every HR20 & HR21 produced to date.





marksman said:


> Always knew he was a plant!





ThomasM said:


> Whoa! Working directly for DirecTV!! Ha ha!
> 
> Tell Earl they could also use him in PR for he has always been a staunch supporter of DirecTV


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm sure Earl would want us all to take the high road .. DBSTalk is a community .. and in every community, there is always someone that doesn't "get it".


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Well if we start seeing grammatical errors in our DVRs we will know what part he is working on :lol:


----------



## bruinfever (Jul 19, 2007)

snickerrrrs said:


> Now I understand why he started dissing Tivo so much. How many people dumped their Directivos on Earl's "unbiased" reviews? Who knows how long he's been shilling for Directv. It's called disclosure Earl. When you have a vested interest in promoting a certain product or company and don't disclose it; you are misleading the very forum users you are claiming to help. Like I said... good riddance.
> 
> PS: what kind of person writes his life story in a public help forum? Maybe you could use some actual human friends to talk to... not just virtual.





Doug Brott said:


> Everyone's opinion is welcome. Yours just happens to be wrong.


Doug,
With all due respect I am a merely a relative "newcomer" to this forum, and although everyone has a right to their opinion, I don't think this opinion is necessarily "welcome." I respect disagreement, but to disrespect the man who put DBSTALK on the map, who is reponsible for Cutting Edge and dozens of other things, and most importantly, disrespecting a guy who can not even defend himself and respond to this slandering is highly inappropriate and disrespectful...


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

CJTE said:


> Not quite. While DirecTV has all kinds of really cool places offices. Be-it there outsourced offices across the nation (SiTEL, Convergys, Matrixx, Clientlogic, NEW), there in-house offices (Oklahoma, Colorado, Missouri, Alabama). They also have broadcast centers in California and Denver. I dont know where there R&D's are, but im sure that Earl has choices. Isnt El Segundo the PO Box anyway?


Actually El Segundo isn't that bad a place. I looked the Directv address up on Mapquest and I *think* it is one of the old Nash (American Motors) buildings which later became part of Hughes (Hughes added several new buildings and most later went to Boeing and Raytheon). It's definitely industrial and is across the street from LAX, but there are some nice (but pricey) residential areas within an easy commute (it's not far from the beach, either). I actually was in that building a couple of times when I worked for Hughes (I didn't work at that site, but visited there often).


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

houskamp said:


> Well if we start seeing grammatical errors in our DVRs we will know what part he is working on :lol:


We already see those.....see the fortunes! lol
Congrats to Earl, this is a great move for him, DirecTV, and, by extension, us.
Thanks for the confirmation, as we all care about Earl. I, for one, am quite proud of him!:goodjob:


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Very nice!!


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Earl! 

Of course we all assume that he will be working on DVR software development. Don’t forget that D* also has software for other parts of the business. Imagine our horror if we were to discover that he is really working in on billing software! 
:eek2: :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've said before, there's a lot to a large company besides its core product line.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I've said before, there's a lot to a large company besides its core product line.


for certain, there is the web that needs programming, all of the tools that CSRs use need programming, and who programs Jack Secret?


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

compac said:


> All of these comments are like ... He's gone to a better place... and I don't mean Calif. :::engel07: !Devil_lol
> 
> now lets see if he'll tell us the secret 800 # direct to a CSR that knows what they are talking about.


Unfortuantely, Earl is in a very different department. And as we've discussed here. Not every agent knows every thing.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> Why am I not surprised?
> 
> And I'd really doubt that Earl has to move to Los Angeles. I bet they have a desk for him in an office somewhere in Chicago, probably even in the 'burbs and easy for him to get to.


He's lucky enogh to be working for DIRECTV now - maybe he got even luckier and can work from home - "telecommuting" or "flexiplace" depending on your employer.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

lol, maybe he's paid to troll Dish sites


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> Actually El Segundo isn't that bad a place. I looked the Directv address up on Mapquest and I *think* it is one of the old Nash (American Motors) buildings which later became part of Hughes (Hughes added several new buildings and most later went to Boeing and Raytheon). It's definitely industrial and is across the street from LAX, but there are some nice (but pricey) residential areas within an easy commute (it's not far from the beach, either). I actually was in that building a couple of times when I worked for Hughes (I didn't work at that site, but visited there often).


Yes, I've seen the Directv building many times coming and going from LAX. It's just on the other side of the 105 freeway from LAX next to Raytheon, Boeing, etc. Within 5 miles you can be in Hermosa Beach or Compton.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> lol, maybe he's paid to troll Dish sites










really?


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

curt8403 said:


> really?


yup !Devil_lol


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for the update Doug.


Congratulations Earl, that'd be like me getting a job with Snickers (or porn).


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh no... 
The date - September, 2008. We're all watching NFL Sunday Ticket.

With 2 minutes left in their game, the BEARS game amazingly appear on ALL sports chnnels and your station changing ablity is shut off till after the game.

And, gawd help us, if Chicago doesn't get the Olympics


----------



## OneOfOne (Sep 19, 2006)

CJTE said:


> Unfortuantely, Earl is in a very different department. And as we've discussed here. Not every agent knows every thing.


Not every agent knows ANYTHING. many of them sound like just random call center morons.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

*CORRECTION*

Upthread, I made a mistake. I said:

_Congrats, Earl. We couldn't have a better advocate than you in place._

I was wrong. In a thread honoring Earl, that should have read:

_Congrats, Earl. We couldn't have a better advocate th*e*n you in place._

I apologize for this error.

- Carl Spock


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> *CORRECTION*
> 
> Upthread, I made a mistake. I said:
> 
> ...


Apology accepted!  I'm certain though, that Earl would know what you meant.


----------



## General Custer (Nov 5, 2007)

snickerrrrs said:


> Now I understand why he started dissing Tivo so much. How many people dumped their Directivos on Earl's "unbiased" reviews? Who knows how long he's been shilling for Directv. It's called disclosure Earl. When you have a vested interest in promoting a certain product or company and don't disclose it; you are misleading the very forum users you are claiming to help. Like I said... good riddance.
> 
> PS: what kind of person writes his life story in a public help forum? Maybe you could use some actual human friends to talk to... not just virtual.


I can't believe how many people are upset at the contents of this post. Maybe the tone was a little aggressive but the disclosure issue is a real conflict of interest here. Earl always tried to take the "high road" and defend why Directv was doing something in a particular way. Now this has the appearance of him defending the company that he was either working for at the time or trying to seduce at the time in order to land a paying position. This does lead to real credibility issues.

This doesn't mean he was not posting his true personal opinions on various subjects but it creates the appearance that he was just passing along the company line. Imagine if Charles Gibson went on the news on ABC every night saying how great John McCain was and always defended his comments, votes and policy proposals over a period of months. Then after the election he steps down and takes a position in McCain's cabinet. People would go nuts and feel betrayed and used. He may have just been saying what he believed all along but it would suggest foul play.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

General Custer said:


> Now this has the appearance of him defending the company that he was either working for at the time or trying to seduce at the time in order to land a paying position.


How do you know that DirecTV wasn't the one who approached Earl with a job offer shortly before he announced his resignation on here? You're making assumptions and passing them off as facts, just to try and paint Earl as a shill.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Congrats Earl, follow the dream!


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

the joys of being on top of the pile..
even tho I had very little personal interaction with Earl he was always very fair (almost to a fault) and gave out info as soon as he could without stepping on any feet..
His levelheadedness was what got us where we are and I for one respect and admire him for doing it (and taking all the flack along the way)..
Glad he finaly gets a well deserved reward for *all* the long hours he spent walking the fine line here to keep us up to date and maintaining the lines of communication..


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

General Custer said:


> Imagine if Charles Gibson went on the news on ABC every night saying how great John McCain was and always defended his comments, votes and policy proposals over a period of months. Then after the election he steps down and takes a position in McCain's cabinet. People would go nuts and feel betrayed and used. He may have just been saying what he believed all along but it would suggest foul play.


I don't see a problem with it. If McCain approached Gibson after the election and offered him a job on his cabinet, what's there to go nuts about (unless you're the type of person that goes nuts or feels betrayed and used about everything)?

Earl was not working for D* when he posted any comments. In fact, he stopped posting on this board 2 weeks before he even started working for D* (probably as soon as he officially got the job offer) just to make sure there weren't any improprieties. Still some people will complain.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

houskamp said:


> the joys of being on top of the pile..
> even tho I had very little personal interaction with Earl he was always very fair (almost to a fault) and gave out info as soon as he could without stepping on any feet..
> His levelheadedness was what got us where we are and I for one respect and admire him for doing it (and taking all the flack along the way)..
> Glad he finaly gets a well deserved reward for *all* the long hours he spent walking the fine line here to keep us up to date and maintaining the lines of communication..


+1


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Earl was not working for D* when he posted any comments. In fact, he stopped posting on this board 2 weeks before he even started working for D* (probably as soon as he officially got the job offer) just to make sure there weren't any improprieties. Still some people will complain.


+1


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

While nothing has been said that isn't appropriately worded, I'd like to remind folks:

User Agreement


> (u) No posts or threads of a controversial nature are allowed such as those involving politics, sex, race and religion.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

And don't feed the troll.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

snickerrrrs said:


> Now I understand why he started dissing Tivo so much. How many people dumped their Directivos on Earl's "unbiased" reviews? Who knows how long he's been shilling for Directv. It's called disclosure Earl. When you have a vested interest in promoting a certain product or company and don't disclose it; you are misleading the very forum users you are claiming to help. Like I said... good riddance.
> 
> PS: what kind of person writes his life story in a public help forum? Maybe you could use some actual human friends to talk to... not just virtual.


*very disrespectful you can leave anytime and wont be missed*..

*But we will miss Earl*.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

please everyone, lets not turn this into a pissing contest. the post was to inform people who liked Earl where he was and what he was doing.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Unfortunately, snickerrrrs' comment is the predominant theme at my former (before I upgraded to 2 HR20s) favorite D* website, tivocommunity.com

Obviously, I too think the sentiments are goofy and ill conceived.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't for a minute think Earl was a "shill" for DirecTV. Not for a minute. If he had been in their employ, he would have disclosed it. After all, no one forced him to reveal where he went to work after he left the forum. He surely knew what some people would say.

However, if somehow I'm wrong and he was a "shill," we need more "shills" like him!

If shills are that helpful, considerate, and willing to interact on our part with those inside the company in order to create a dialog making the DirecTV experience better for everyone, I say bring 'em on! 

I wonder how much useful info the naysayers intend to contribute now that Earl is gone?


----------



## General Custer (Nov 5, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> How do you know that DirecTV wasn't the one who approached Earl with a job offer shortly before he announced his resignation on here? You're making assumptions and passing them off as facts, just to try and paint Earl as a shill.


That is exactly the problem you *don't* exactly know what happened and thats what leads to assumptions of improper conduct and conflict of interest. I am not saying whether he is a shill or not but this provides three possible scenarios.

1) he wasn't working with Directv and he always spoke from the heart and stated what he believed. Directv appreciated the candor and knowledge and scooped him up.

2) he again wasn't working directv but knew that they were reading so he decided to always spin things their way and defend them so that he would be noticed. They did notice and snapped him up.

3) he was working for them all along and finally decided he couldn't live the double life anymore.

It probably was scenario 1 but scenarios 2 and 3 pose a major credibility issue for this site and to attack anyone who even questions things is plain wrong. To maintain credibility, acknowledging the possibilities that scenarios 2 and 3 could have occurred is a step in that direction.


----------



## General Custer (Nov 5, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> While nothing has been said that isn't appropriately worded, I'd like to remind folks:
> 
> User Agreement


The example I used was not discussing anyones particular politics. It just was a real media example of what just happened. I could have substituted OJ Simpson for the politician.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

General Custer said:


> That is exactly the problem you *don't* exactly know what happened and thats what leads to assumptions of improper conduct and conflict of interest. I am not saying whether he is a shill or not but this provides three possible scenarios.
> 
> 1) he wasn't working with Directv and he always spoke from the heart and stated what he believed. Directv appreciated the candor and knowledge and scooped him up.
> 
> ...


Yes, there's a conspiracy in everything. Earl's countless hours of wonderful help and advice here were directed by his employer....DirecTV (gee, what a shameful employer...sending someone to help the customers...shame on them...SHAME I tell you!).

Rumor has it that you and snickerrrrrrrrrrrrs work for Dish...I have no proof of that but one has to be open to the possibility and acknowledge it's existence so we can openly analyze the motives for your posts.

Best of luck Earl in your former, current, and future employment endeavors, whatever they may be. I for one, am glad to have known you here...regardless of your employment status.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I guess I don't get this problem with credibility on an anonymous Internet board. If you got value from any of Earl's 28,000 posts, then great. If not, you don't have to listen. I mean, how do we know that you, General Custer, aren't a shill for Time/Warner? Frankly, I just don't care. I've always assumed a few of the Powers That Be around here somehow get financial support from DirecTV, either as an employee or from a support company, like a PR firm in their employ. I hope some people on DBSTalk have tight ties with DirecTV. I am more likely to get accurate information.

I'd bet a pitcher of beer his name wasn't Earl Bonovich. And buddy, get as much money from them as you can. You've already spent the blood.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Last chance... 

Let's not turn this into everyone's last chance to take an undeserved swing at Earl, ok?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks,

There simply is no reason to be taking swings at each other. I'm happy for Earl now and I'm happy we had the time with him that we did.

<mod hat> No more pot shots or name calling .. period. This is not the place. </mod hat>


----------



## Mocco71 (Jan 13, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> I guess I don't get this problem with credibility on an anonymous Internet board. If you got value from any of Earl's 28,000 posts, then great. If not, you don't have to listen. I mean, how do we know that you, General Custer, aren't a shill for Time/Warner? Frankly, I just don't care. I've always assumed a few of the Powers That Be around here somehow get financial support from DirecTV, either as an employee or from a support company, like a PR firm in their employ. I hope some people on DBSTalk have tight ties with DirecTV. I am more likely to get accurate information.
> 
> I'd bet a pitcher of beer his name wasn't Earl Bonovich. And buddy, get as much money from them as you can. You've already spent the blood.


Agreed - and my two cents...

We're all real people in a virtual enviroment, which when compared to the thousands of years man has been around, we are in the infancy stages of grasping the concept of real/virtual. With that said, what we do for the countless hours we aren't logged into a forum is who we are. What we opine on or suggest to others in a forum is "fair game" and can be our actual beliefs, or fiction. The detractors in this post need to grasp this concept and realize that we can work for or believe in anything we want, yet type something else. We can scrutinize all of Earl's posts and say he was or wasn't biased, but it doesn't matter! In fact, he could have been with D* for the past 2 years and he would not have had to disclose. My belief is that Earl is/was very genuine and if you feel offended by his recent actions, you have that right, but he also had the same right to do what he did.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks,
> 
> There simply is no reason to be taking swings at each other. I'm happy for Earl now and I'm happy we had the time with him that we did.
> 
> <mod hat> No more pot shots or name calling .. period. This is not the place. </mod hat>


No good deed goes unpunished, or so it appears. 

I'm thankful for Earl's guidance, leadership, and wisdom here - as are 98% of the posters here. 

As far as the circumstances or process of his leaving, as well as what his future brings...that's HIS personal business.

If others are not in that same frame of mind, perhaps they should consider taking their thoughts elsewhere.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

I just stumbled on this thread, and I simply can't believe how quickly it turned.

I wish Earl the best, and everyone out here should as well. This BS of slamming him and conspiracy theories can do nothing but deter from what this forum offers us.

If I were a mod, I'd shut this thread down right now, and most likely would have posted it as a closed sticky and monitor what it really spawned.

I suspect everyone out here of having some type of personal agenda, some of those agendas good, and some of them bad. I know there are cable people out here slamming D*, Dish people slamming cable and D* and D* people slamming cable.

That said, listen to what you want, and if you don't appreciate what many of the members and mods out here offer, then get off of the forum. But, please don't start making false accusations about any one person unless you can back them up with hard facts.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

General Custer said:


> I can't believe how many people are upset at the contents of this post. Maybe the tone was a little aggressive but the disclosure issue is a real conflict of interest here..


That all depends on if you beleive the conflict existed at the time of the review.

I do not.

I prefer Tivo to the DVR+ line. I do not currently, nor have I ever ahd a relationship with TIVO other thatn as a Directivo user.

But, if Tivo offers me a job tomorrow, that does not make my prior statements misleading or corrupt.


----------



## TJFriday (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats, Earl!


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations again Earl. 

You owe no one any apologies, excuses, or explanations. I've said it before and I'll say it again, almost all of us here would have done the exact same damn thing you did given the opportunities. I know I would have. 

You know the saying....bury me upside down so the rest of the world......

Good luck to ya.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 14, 2002)

Good luck Earl!

And its really comforting knowing you're in place to help make the product even better (well, even MORE better than you've already helped make it).

-Chris


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Good luck Earl!! And if there are any openings at DirectV I bet there are a lot of pepole here that would not turn them down.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

I wish you all the best in your new position with DirecTV. Your work ethic here has been immeasurable; so DirecTV has made a great choice in picking you to join their team. I know you will give it your all and make us all proud.

Try to keep in touch; we all would like to know what you're up to!

Vinny


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

Congratulations Earl


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I've talked with Earl [sometime back] and feel that I knew him [and was a friend].
One of the kindest, honorable, and helpful people I've had the pleasure to meet/know.
Those that didn't know him can speculate as to what his motives were all they want. It's their choice.
Those that have been here a while and can "connect the dots", could guess when Earl needed to start stepping back from the forum because of the "possibilities" that might come from discussions with DirecTV.

For all of the help and effort Earl has offered to all, I wish him the best in his life and what ever he gets involved in.
He simply deserves it, IMO.


----------



## jjohns (Sep 15, 2007)

Working for DirecTV. 
Who would've guessed it?


----------



## highheater (Aug 30, 2006)

A defender of the faith receives his sainthood


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

highheater said:


> A defender of the faith receives his sainthood


I Don't think this is Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

highheater said:


> A defender of the faith receives his sainthood


He simply knew to much either DTV had to hire him or kill him....


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Congrats to Earl... errr.. the Duke Of Earl.


----------



## eaglesfan27 (Jun 17, 2007)

Congratulations, Earl! 

Again, best of luck in your future endeavours


----------



## JonW (Dec 21, 2006)

Hopefully Earl will be able to make a difference and leverage his experience for the betterment of the product line, but we should keep in mind large corporations don't usually let new guys come in and run wild with their ideas.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

JonW said:


> Hopefully Earl will be able to make a difference and leverage his experience for the betterment of the product line


That's assuming he's doing anything that's remotely related with the HR2x or even hardware in general. From what I know about Earl's work background, he doesn't have any experience in the type of stuff that would allow him to work on the receivers. He's probably doing web programming stuff.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

Congrats to you Earl. You kind of saw it coming he would eventually join the DirecTV family. DirecTV only bettered itself with his hiring. I wish Earl nothing but the best of luck in his new venture.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

great news for Earl and great news for us...

I hope DirecTV is smart enough to also use Earl for PR and intelligence gathering / dissemination in forums like this one...


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

Good for you Earl! Awesome news for all, and good luck.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

it doesn't matter WHAT Earl is doing for DirecTV... DirecTV will be all the better for Earl working for them...period and that is a good thing for us...


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

It's great to read this info. Congrats to Earl! I hope this does well for him, and wish he and his family my best! :joy:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I figured that this was why he was so defensive of the DIRECTV programming team. I sincerely hope that he brings some much needed programming discipline to the organization.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Maybe Earl will be working on this 'better than DLB' thing...


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

harsh said:


> I figured that this was why he was so defensive of the DIRECTV programming team. I sincerely hope that he brings some much needed programming discipline to the organization.


Maybe he could also get a job at Dish, so they wouldn't have to infringe on Tivo patents anymore. Now _that's_ programming discipline...

Oh, and congrats Earl!!!


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Congrats E Man!!! Look forward to future CE and other D* freebies from the inside! Just Kidding! D* has hired one of the best!


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> Maybe Earl will be working on this 'better than DLB' thing...


maybe he is the better than DLB thing!!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

drx792 said:


> maybe he is the better than DLB thing!!


:lol:


----------



## smithrh (Oct 3, 2007)

Honestly folks, he went over to the dark side a while ago.

Sure, he's a nice guy and wrote good reviews, but his "I know something you don't" stance on DLB was illustrative of where he was going.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

smithrh said:


> his "I know something you don't" stance on DLB was illustrative of where he was going.


No, it meant that he had inside information that he wasn't allowed to share. Which is the case with the current mods as well. Lots of people get inside information on companies without having a job at said company.


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

This is great news and anyone that is "surprised" has been living in a closet. I will say that I recently made a career change and it took many months of networking to secure said job. I don't know anyone in their right mind (especially with a growing family) that would quit a job without some sort of job (offer) to move onto.

but again...who cares. This is great news, good for Earl.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Jeremy W said:


> No, it meant that he had inside information that he wasn't allowed to share. Which is the case with the current mods as well. Lots of people get inside information on companies without having a job at said company.


Agreed. Like Earl I have contacts inside of DirecTV that share info from time to time as well - mine just aren't in the same places in that orgainziation - its a big company. I don't work for them or have any ties to them whatsoever.

I'm just a very long time customer who has been lucky enough to be in the CE program like many others, and when I learn something that isn't proprietary (but not well known), I share it.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

I've been out of town and just read this thread. I was certainly hoping Earl's new position was within DirecTV. I guess my prayers were heard.

Congratulations, Earl, and have a ball!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Rugged said:


> I don't know anyone in their right mind (especially with a growing family) that would quit a job without some sort of job (offer) to move onto.


Who ever said he quit his job without another one? 

I thought it was obvious he left his other job to work for D*.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

What Earl does with his job and career is *his *business.

You can safely also assume that he has to sign an NDA as part of his new position with DirecTV, so don't expect any "inside" information coming from him going forward. He (and most other folks) will take a non-disclosure agreement very seriously.

I would have thought that someone who spent thousands of personal-time hours here to launch the CE program, provide tons of guidance, facilitate the First Look testing program, and share countless amounts of valuable information to help users enjoy DirecTV would be extremely appreciative. The handful of naysayers and ignorant negative posters - sorry - you just don't get it.

The other thankful 99.9% of us at DBSTalk - we all wish Earl nothing but the best.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

I am sure Earl got his new job based on his knowledge and expertise in his profession. His knowledge of the technical workings of Directv did not hurt. He will have to prove that every day just like the rest of us or loose his job. Best of luck, Earl. Some are just envious that you have gotten your dream job. :joy: :biggthump


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Great News! Good Luck Earl!!


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Who ever said he quit his job without another one?
> 
> I thought it was obvious he left his other job to work for D*.


I didn't say that either; but it was speculated a few pages back when someone questioned the disclosure aspect. Someone implied that he quit his job, and miraculously 2 weeks later got a call from D*. I found that hard to believe. But again....it doesn't bother me at all. I'm thrilled for Earl.


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I would have thought that someone who spent thousands of personal-time hours here to launch the CE program, provide tons of guidance, facilitate the First Look testing program, and share countless amounts of valuable information to help users enjoy DirecTV would be extremely appreciative. The handful of naysayers and ignorant negative posters - sorry - you just don't get it.


Thousands of personal time hours? At night and weekends maybe, but he certainly was present during the standard work week also. I would call that non-personal time.

Yes Earl wasn't employed by DirecTV until recently, but was he employed by a company (or as a consultant) that had a contract with DirecTV? Did this contract cover the accomplished tasks that you listed? If so, he did a great job which may have led to him becoming an in house employee.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Dr. Booda said:


> Thousands of personal time hours? At night and weekends maybe, but he certainly was present during the standard work week also. I would call that non-personal time.
> 
> Yes Earl wasn't employed by DirecTV until recently, but was he employed by a company (or as a consultant) that had a contract with DirecTV? Did this contract cover the accomplished tasks that you listed? If so, he did a great job which may have led to him becoming an in house employee.


Here, take the time to read the post you quoted:



hdtvfan0001 said:


> What Earl does with his job and career is *his *business.
> ...
> 
> The handful of naysayers and ignorant negative posters - sorry - you just don't get it.


 :nono2: You know what they say, if you don't have anything nice to say...


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

IBTL


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Dr. Booda said:


> Thousands of personal time hours? At night and weekends maybe, but he certainly was present during the standard work week also. I would call that non-personal time.


Time away from family, other commitments, etc. is also personal time. There were many times he also communicated during "regular work hours".


> Yes Earl wasn't employed by DirecTV until recently, but was he employed by a company (or as a consultant) that had a contract with DirecTV? Did this contract cover the accomplished tasks that you listed?


No...he was not an employee, nor did he work for any related company. As he stated now for years...he did this of his own free will. In the years I've been here...I suspect he contributed several thousand person-hours which he neither was paid for or even asked to do - he simply did it for the same reason others of us spend time here - to help folks, share information, and contribute in other ways.

No one twisted his arm or the many others here who contribute. We all do it out of personal passion for this kind of technology, and a williness to sacrifice time to assist fellow users. We expect nothing in return. The MODS here all volunteer.

In my case...over the years I have received tons of assistance here, and my contributions are simply paying it forward.

It is a shame that sometimes a few folks just don't appreciate how lucky they are to get this kind of resource for free.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

> It is a shame that sometimes a few folks just don't appreciate how lucky they are to get this kind of resource for free.


+1


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It is a shame that sometimes a few folks just don't appreciate how lucky they are to get this kind of resource for free.


Not only do they not appreciate it, but they *complain* about it! It's insane.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> IBTL


In Between the Lines?

Infiniband Transport Layer?

Earl, if you're lurking, good luck.

Mike


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

MicroBeta said:


> In Between the Lines?
> 
> Infiniband Transport Layer?
> 
> ...


Inserted Before Thread Lock I believe.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I always thought it was simply *I*n *B*efore *T*he *L*ock, but close enough.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

actually seen it both ways now that you mention it.


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It is a shame that sometimes a few folks just don't appreciate how lucky they are to get this kind of resource for free.


Um, didn't I say that he did a great job with the CE program etc.? My point is that someone recognized his contribution here at DirecTV and gave him a job. Good for him. He spent thousands of hours of his own time helping people, good for him. However, if my employer got wind of me helping people on the Web during my work day instead of performing my job function, then I wouldn't be employed for long. If his employer didn't care, then good for him again.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Dr. Booda said:


> Um, didn't I say that he did a great job with the CE program etc.? My point is that someone recognized his contribution here at DirecTV and gave him a job. Good for him. He spent thousands of hours of his own time helping people, good for him. However, if my employer got wind of me helping people on the Web during my work day instead of performing my job function, then I wouldn't be employed for long. If his employer didn't care, then good for him again.


Oh, I get it now, a backhanded compliment. Those are the best ones, I wish I got them more.


----------



## jakimj (Jan 19, 2007)

Dr. Booda said:


> Um, didn't I say that he did a great job with the CE program etc.? My point is that someone recognized his contribution here at DirecTV and gave him a job. Good for him. He spent thousands of hours of his own time helping people, good for him. However, if my employer got wind of me helping people on the Web during my work day instead of performing my job function, then I wouldn't be employed for long. If his employer didn't care, then good for him again.


Dr Booda

Not sure what vantage point you are seeing this from.

Occasionally there are people who are good at work, family, and hobby. They do each very well. I suspect that Earl left his job and went to D* reluctantly, because he very likely applied himself to his previous job like he did to the dbstalk work, and found the job quite satisfying. If I were D* I would have hired him a long time ago. They probably tried several times. This would be a natural progression for both Earl and D*. I would not be surprised to see this happen with a few others. Especially if they think like engineers.

Side note in keeping with the original intent of the thread...

This 'forum' at dbstalk is a real unique experience. One of the largest field trials I've ever seen, and ongoing toward improving the user value. The folks that run this forum are doing the entire industry a service. Having a more than competitive alternative to cable is good for me...

And this is a common denominator of successful network service rollouts - there is a group that is willing to provide feedback, and leading that group are folks willing and able to collect and interpret that feedback.

Thanks Earl and all others that made this happen. I know he did not do this alone.

Jeff


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Jeremy W said:


> Not only do they not appreciate it, but they *complain* about it! It's insane.


Or at least cuckoo.  


tcusta00 said:


> Oh, I get it now, a backhanded compliment. Those are the best ones, I wish I got them more.


Backhanded indeed.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Earl was always very nice when I talked to him on PM and I appreciate this site GREATLY

I love the forum software and how easy it is to search for problems that I am having and/or posting about questions

Huge KUDOS to those running it now


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Or at least cuckoo.
> 
> Backhanded indeed.


Nice. I'm not the one that's anointing someone as the second coming of the savior.

Earl was a great asset for many (including myself), and he has moved on to a new job at DirecTV. I'm happy for him. Now he can fulfill his dream employment scenario and never look back.


----------



## bearz 34 (Mar 29, 2006)

Congrats, Earl! :goodjob:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Dr. Booda said:


> Nice. I'm not the one that's anointing someone as the second coming of the savior.


...and we thought things were going overboard before.... 

No one said any such thing...but when all the ludicrous comments made about him here from a small number of posters are both insulting and plain inaccurate...and he's not here to defend himself.....someone who knows the facts has to speak up. Plus - there's nothing to defend, other than his honor.

Fortunately, many posters who have been here for years and know the facts have spoken up to highlight all the things he's done here.

To infer or state that he has been anything less than a great asset is purely offensive to the entire CE team, the MODS, and the thousands of people Earl helped during his tenure here.

If those folks have nothing better to do than make things up...perhaps we should open a "Fantasy Thread" for them. You people need to move on.

In the mean time - best wishes Earl!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *...and we thought things were going overboard before....
> 
> No one said any such thing...but when all the ludicrous comments made about him here from a small number of posters are both insulting and plain inaccurate...and he's not here to defend himself.....someone who knows the facts has to speak up. Plus - there's nothing to defend, other than his honor.
> 
> ...


I say it louder. 

Very well said, indeed, hdtvfan0001!


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

some of us not here for years got a lot of benefit from him too.


----------



## lmuehl (Dec 18, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> some of us not here for years got a lot of benefit from him too.


Well said...

Good Luck Earl in your new endeavor.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jun 4, 2003)

If I was DirecTV and I was considering hiring Earl, I would consider and respect his background, expertise, current product knowledge, technical aptitude and his ability to communicate successfully with current and potential customers. 

But beyond all of that, Earl's greatest quality and value to DirecTV would be his PASSION for the utility and success of the DirecTV DVR product line. That level of passion is indeed a rare find. Sure others claim to have it, but Earl demonstrates his passion in every dealing he has, officially or unofficially.

Congratulations to Earl for earning his new position with DirecTV. I wish him and his family well. 

I might have said good luck, but I believe that folks like Earl make good luck rather than waiting for it.


----------



## dduitsman (Dec 8, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...and he's not here to defend himself.....someone who knows the facts has to speak up. Plus - there's nothing to defend, other than his honor.


I was just thinking that we should ignore Dr. B - when you posted this and changed my mind. Well said.

Earl is a patient, knowledgeable, selfless, guy. He will be missed here.

Any attempt to characterize his situation differently is simply "out of touch".

dd


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I was offline when the news about Earl got posted. I just noticed the announcements while checking some other stuff out.
Earl: you will indeed be missed. Congratulations on your new association with DirecTV.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Dr. Booda said:


> Nice. I'm not the one that's anointing someone as the second coming of the savior.
> 
> Earl was a great asset for many (including myself), and he has moved on to a new job at DirecTV. I'm happy for him. Now he can fulfill his dream employment scenario and never look back.


You simply don't get it my friend......

Unless you were lurking for a few years beofre being a member at TCF or here.....there is history that could be followed from TCF to here.

And I'll say it again.....Anyone one of us would have taken advantage of the same contacts and opportunities that were presented to him.

Let it go...... It's getting very old.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Let's hope Earl gets the software functioning properly. Lord knows it ain't now! I had my first auto-reboot last night after about 1,000 other functionality problems. The current state of the firmware/software is abysmal. It seems with each "upgrade" dozens of new problems pop up. Who needs Microshaft when we got D*?

Code, Earl! Code up a storm and get this stuff working like a Tivo!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> get this stuff working like a Tivo!


I might have to leave DirecTV if the HR20 ever dropped down to that level. :nono2:


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Way to go Earl
Way to go DirecTV
Way to go us and all DirecTV subscribers

Goodness all around


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The other thankful 99.9% of us at DBSTalk - we all wish Earl nothing but the best.


In situations like this, I'm particularly fond of the title for the final episode of M*A*S*H... "Goodbye, Farwell and Amen".

Oh, and couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know. Congratulations to Earl. Directv I think you made a good decision, sounds like a good fit all around.


----------



## bruinfever (Jul 19, 2007)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> You simply don't get it my friend......
> 
> Unless you were lurking for a few years beofre being a member at TCF or here.....there is history that could be followed from TCF to here.
> 
> ...


Well said.....I didn't need to be here for years to know that Earl was an honest, well respected, and great guy to DBSTALK........
Let it go..........


----------



## JonW (Dec 21, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> That's assuming he's doing anything that's remotely related with the HR2x or even hardware in general. From what I know about Earl's work background, he doesn't have any experience in the type of stuff that would allow him to work on the receivers. He's probably doing web programming stuff.


Good point. I was trying to temper expectations with my post, but I made an assumption myself. :O


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

It would be a miracle if D* products had an intelligent interface or reliable, crisp, accurate functionality anything close to Tivo. It's been all downhill since they switched. Waaaay downhill.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> It would be a miracle if D* products had an intelligent interface or reliable, crisp, accurate functionality anything close to Tivo. It's been all downhill since they switched. Waaaay downhill.


Yeah, we've got an interface that is much quicker and more intuitive than Tivo's, with more features. If this is downhill, I hope we get moving downhill even faster!


----------



## 66stang351 (Aug 10, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Yeah, we've got an interface that is much quicker and more intuitive than Tivo's, with more features. If this is downhill, I hope we get moving downhill even faster!


I'm with Jeremy on this one. My first DVR was a R10 Tivo and every minute I used it I was thankful that I got it for free. From the first time I used the HR20...when it was still "not ready for primetime" as many stated at the time...it was much easier to use than the Tivo.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> Yeah, we've got an interface that is much quicker and more intuitive than Tivo's, with more features. If this is downhill, I hope we get moving downhill even faster!


It definitely is faster than the Tivo. I think the HR2x models get a bad rap sometimes because of the problems they had when they first came out. Once they fixed the black screen bug, I pretty much quit using my Tivo model.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

I have only one question. What is Earls real name? And dont tell me Earl Bonovich is a real name.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

ironwood said:


> I have only one question. What is Earls real name? And dont tell me Earl Bonovich is a real name.


Seeing as how he's goes by that name on all the forums I've seen him post on, I'm going with Earl Bonovich. :lol:

Mike


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> Seeing as how he's goes by that name on all the forums I've seen him post on, I'm going with Earl Bonovich. :lol:
> 
> Mike


Me too.. same name on personal emails as well..


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

All mods use their real name as far as I know. That's why BMoreRavens changed his to Michael D'Angelo when he became a mod.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

some that use real name are not mods, just keep that in mind.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> some that use real name are not mods, just keep that in mind.


I wonder who that could be?:grin:


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

FHSPSU67 said:


> I wonder who that could be?:grin:


No clue  (last name at least)


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

FHSPSU67 said:


> I wonder who that could be?:grin:


I bet its a web alias!!


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

its the name the NSA requires...ooops delete this..


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

David MacLeod said:


> its the name the NSA requires...ooops delete this..


...but if you ever become a mod, you will be all set...


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> some that use real name are not mods, just keep that in mind.


Nah, that'll never happen


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Guys, Earl thanks you all for your kind comments. Now, back to our regularly scheduled threads ..


----------

